# Controlling TiVo over the Internet



## Jon S (Jun 27, 2004)

I have a networked TiVo I can control from my laptop at home using the IP Address. I just wondered. Is it possible to control TiVo externally; for example from my office? 

I'm assuming not. But if I'm wrong and you can; how would I contact my TiVo? And what would prevent any old Tom, Dick or Harry doing the same ?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

You access the Tivo using the IP address of your internet connection and you stop any old Tom, Dick or Harry accessing it by setting a username and a password in the tivoweb.cfg file.

There have been a lot of previous threads discussing this in the forum if you use the Search facility.

Also see www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html


----------



## Jon S (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks for that Pete. I had a look at the link you provided.

One thing I wasn't clear of (due to my ignorance of computing). To "reach" my TiVo over the internet do I need a PC switched on at home. We simply connect our laptops wirelessly to a Wireless Broadband device which is connected via cable to our TiVo.

So when we are out there is simply a Wireless Broadband device and a networked TiVo. Does the lack of a PC prevent me "phoning home" to the TiVo?

Thanks.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

See the following:-

www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=391267&highlight=tivoweb+internet+password

www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=351074&highlight=tivoweb+internet+password

www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=347596&highlight=tivoweb+internet+password

www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=281336&highlight=tivoweb+internet+password

www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=309551&highlight=tivoweb+internet+password


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Jon S said:


> Thanks for that Pete. I had a look at the link you provided.
> 
> One thing I wasn't clear of (due to my ignorance of computing). To "reach" my TiVo over the internet do I need a PC switched on at home. We simply connect our laptops wirelessly to a Wireless Broadband device which is connected via cable to our TiVo.
> 
> ...


No, to both questions, TiVo can be contacted via your router (Wireless Broadband device). However if you have a dynamic IP (most domestic ADSL IP's are, domestic cable is also dynamic but generally a bit more static) you will need to know the IP address or use a service such as DYNDNS to route through to your home IP address. Some routers support DYNDNS.

For a more secure application than the password in TiVoweb some of us use Orensop, but that does require a PC to be 'on' when you are out.


----------



## Jon S (Jun 27, 2004)

Fred Smith said:


> No, to both questions, TiVo can be contacted via your router (Wireless Broadband device). However if you have a dynamic IP (most domestic ADSL IP's are, domestic cable is also dynamic but generally a bit more static) you will need to know the IP address or use a service such as DYNDNS to route through to your home IP address. Some routers support DYNDNS.
> 
> For a more secure application than the password in TiVoweb some of us use Orensop, but that does require a PC to be 'on' when you are out.


Many thanks for that Fred. I've got a bog standard router.

How do I identify the IP address (is your answer implying it may change?) on the router? In simplistic terms that would seem the easiest option for me.

Otherwise I guess I need to consider DYNDNS. Is it easy to use? How would somebody like me with limited networking computing skills get along?

Thanks

Jon.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Jon,

There are a number of free dyndns client software programs. I use one called DirectIP (I think that's the name). It runs on my home PC, I have a dynamic DNS name registered and on the odd occasion when Virgin Media do change the IP address of my cable modem, the DNS automatically updates.

This ensures that mydnsname.org (name changed to protect the innocent ) will always point to that external address. I then port forward through my router to TivoWeb.

Enjoy...


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

It is possible (with some hassle) to get Tivo to call out to DynDNS thanks to a poster called ciper. You need to install some other stuff on Tivo but as you have a network connection this is pretty straightforward.

I documented my experience over at the 'other place' forum/showthread.php?t=51840


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

AMc said:


> It is possible (with some hassle) to get Tivo to call out to DynDNS thanks to a poster called ciper. You need to install some other stuff on Tivo but as you have a network connection this is pretty straightforward.
> 
> I documented my experience over at the 'other place' forum/showthread.php?t=51840


But this should all be totally unnecessary if you have a wireless ADSL router with onboard support for www.dyndns.com as most of the major brands like Netgear, Belkin and Thomson sold during the last few years normally do.

Also you could pick an ISP who gives all customers a static IP address as standard on all products such as www.adsl24.co.uk, www.newnet.co.uk/broadband, www.idnet.co.uk or www.zen.co.uk. By a not entire process of coincidence all the above companies also only have a one month rather than a 12 month minimum contract and also do not start throttling your connection down to stupidly low speeds once you have watched a video or two.

Even if you have a static IP address you can still find a www.dyndns.com account useful to provide an alternative way of remembering alternative named URL to reach your IP address instead of having to remember the IP address itself.

So you can always be for instance http://myname.dyndns.org Such an account with www.dyndns.com is completely free of charge.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

AMc said:


> It is possible (with some hassle) to get Tivo to call out to DynDNS thanks to a poster called ciper. You need to install some other stuff on Tivo but as you have a network connection this is pretty straightforward.





Pete77 said:


> But this should all be totally unnecessary if you have a wireless ADSL router with onboard support for www.dyndns.com as most of the major brands like Netgear, Belkin and Thomson sold during the last few years normally do.


I have to agree with Pete77 on this. Sorry, AMc but you're completely wrong. I have a bog-standard Netgear WGR614 router and, using DynDNS, can access my Tivo perfectly well.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> I have to agree with Pete77 on this.


Well it is xmas I suppose.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

What is AMc wrong about? He didn't say you couldn't do it within the router, but said it was possible with a Tivo based solution.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> What is AMc wrong about? He didn't say you couldn't do it within the router, but said it was possible with a Tivo based solution.


Yes I agree he is not wrong but the OP admits to not being highly PC literate so the AMc method of dealing with a non DynDNS compliant router is not likely to find much favour in this case.

Far easier to switch to an ISP that gives you a static DNS or alternatively use a router with dyndns support.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Sorry, AMc but you're completely wrong.


The solution works and has been working for me for more than a year I can't see anything 'wrong' with that???? I was pointing out an alternative, if your router supports DynDNS then that is the obvious way solve the problem. My Buffalo one doesn't and I didn't want to change my whole network for this one feature. My routers support WDS which allow all my wireless devices to seamlessly roam from one access point to another which is far more valuable to me.

I sometimes wonder why I bother posting here


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

AMc said:


> I sometimes wonder why I bother posting here


It gives Carl and Pete something to comment on  sometimes incorrectly


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Fair enough, and sorry to AMc. I probably just mis-understood or something. I see what you mean now 

That said, I don't think lumping me in with Pete is _entirely_ fair; to me I mean


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> I don't think lumping me in with Pete is _entirely_ fair; to me I mean


So that means the marriage is off then


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Eww!


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

So, did you manage Jon?
Some friendly guys here helped me configure my tivo and router for internet access - so I've used tivoweb highlights to set all my recordings when I'm bored at work ever since. One of the most useful tivo upgrades I've done.
Loz


----------

